# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Эмуляторы

## Arian

Обсуждаем PS2 эмулятор.
Я нашел отличный эмулятор PS2 вот сылка PS2 download
:):):) Играю на Tekken 5 зашибись fps min 24,3 25 max 58 :):):)
ПК quad 6600  ddr2 3gb gf9500 1gb windows 7 beta

----------

